# Request that Dynastia be changed to Fagnastia



## FukedUrMom666 (May 18, 2018)

Optics are everything, by simply changing his name to Fagnastia it will destroy his credibility and make him a joke amongst the populace. No one will respect him because they'll think he's gay and that will be it. 

A simple name change will be the end of his bullshit, just try it you tards!


----------



## The Fool (May 18, 2018)

Who? You need to @ people, I can't memorize these usernames.

Edit: Okay I looked him up and you're right this guy is a menace, he doxes people and even has his own lolcow thread here, something needs to be done about this


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 18, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Okay I looked him up and you're right this guy is a menace, he doxes people and even has his own lolcow thread here, something needs to be done about this


Agreed. A simple name change will cost him any ill-gotten respect he's illicitly gained. No one will put him with his bullshit if his name is Fagnastia.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 18, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Okay I looked him up and you're right this guy is a menace, he doxes people and even has his own lolcow thread here, something needs to be done about this



He dox's retards. It's not a special skill.


----------



## The Fool (May 18, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Agreed. A simple name change will cost him any ill-gotten respect he's illicitly gained. No one will put him with his bullshit if his name is Fagnastia.



Okay I wanna help you but for religious reasons I only help people who are circumcised. Are you circumcised? Check out all the health benefits of male circumcision at http://www.circinfo.net/


----------



## Piss Clam (May 18, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Okay I wanna help you but for religious reasons I only help people who are circumcised. Are you circumcised? Check out all the health benefits of male circumcision at http://www.circinfo.net/



They problem with you cheese dicks is that you keep slipping off.

That's why we are cut, nigger.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (May 18, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Agreed. A simple name change will cost him any ill-gotten respect he's illicitly gained. No one will put him with his bullshit if his name is Fagnastia.



What if he's an homosexual user?


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 18, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Okay I wanna help you but for religious reasons I only help people who are circumcised. Are you circumcised? Check out all the health benefits of male circumcision at http://www.circinfo.net/


Obviously but even uncircumcised Muslims should still join in our fight!



Adolf Von Merkel said:


> What if he's an homosexual user?


If he admits to being gay then we can make fun if him.



Piss Clam said:


> He dox's exceptional individuals. It's not a special skill.


That's true! Join me brother, let's overthrow this admitted child molester!


----------



## The Fool (May 18, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Obviously but even uncircumcised Muslims should still join in our fight!



Alright good. Stand back now I'm gonna bring out the big guns to deal with this Dynastia asshole. Here we go...

@Alan Pardew can you ban Dynastia or change his name to Fagnastia? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Piss Clam (May 18, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> That's true! Join me brother, let's overthrow this admitted child molester!



He's a bogan and that's punishment enough.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (May 18, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> If he admits to being gay then we can make fun if him.



I'm not following you .
Why being gay is a thing to be laughted at?


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 18, 2018)

The Fool said:


> Alright good. Stand back now I'm gonna bring out the big guns to deal with this Dynastia asshole. Here we go...
> 
> @Alan Pardew can you ban Dynastia or change his name to Fagnastia? Asking for a friend.


Glad to have you on the team. The more people that contribute to my spirit bomb the easier it will be to take this pedonigger out!



Adolf Von Merkel said:


> I'm not following you .
> Why being gay is a thing to be laughted at?


Sorry. A gay person is a guy that has sex with other guys, like they literally take dicks in their ass. They're really gross like they eat poop and molest kids and stuff. Be glad you've never met one.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 18, 2018)

Buckle the fuck up guys, @Rumpled Foreskin is back and she has just finished moving.

Okay so this story comes from when I left my new apartment today, like normal I'm in cosplay for my job. Steam, Cat Ears (who has finished her training and now has matched shifts with Steam or me), My Boyfriend a.k.a BF (now Soon-to-be-husband), and myself were all cosplaying for Gurgure! Kokkuri-san, which was a new anime/manga we all found and were labeling part of our little store's latest sale which consisted of darker themed comedy animes, manga series, and figurines.
Small tidbit of info, I've been down with food poisoning and was in the hospital for a bit before me and BF's move and until this morning I was sick to all hell because of something I got from the moving company.
But when I the house dressed as the character Kokkuri-san, waiting for BF, to finish making himself look like a middle-aged tanuki, and none other than Shojo-Love-Interest-Wannabe (SLIW, someone from my first post here) walks out of an apartment about six doors down from mine. I know I fucking stand out, I'm wearing a long white wig, white fox ears, a blonde fox tail, and I'm basically standing out like a sore fucking thumb. After a bit of listening to this fat, sweaty, disgusting guy waddle down the hall, floor creaking loudly with each step, He stopped in front of me.
*"Are you cosplaying Inuyasha?"*
"Uhhh... No... I'm not him..."
*"Well you look like him. Who even are you? I never seen someone so weird like you on this floor."*
"I just moved in with my fiancé."
*"Ugh... You better not get in my way tomorrow."*
"Okay...?"The thankfully, BF walks out dressed as the character Shigaraki, shutting and locking the door to our apartment while SLIW looks clearly startled since BF is tall and dressed like a full grown man who could probably throw him (Although BF seriously can't even open a jar of peanut butter), so SLIW leaves, and we decided to say fuck it and use the stairs since SLIW smelled heavily of death and ax body spray.
When we get to work, I realize Steam and I had the same idea, Cat Ears is Steam's new roommate, so all four of us are dressed as the four main characters, Steam is Inumuta, Cat Ears is Kohina, BF is Shigaraki, and I'm Kokkuri-san. Now is the fun part of wondering around the mall while gath"ering people to our store.
Now here is where we meet another "nice guy" who Cat Ears calls, Planet human.
So Planet Human walks over to Cat Ears and me, we are fucking around with each other. I'm nagging at her dorkily and cringily. I feel cringy but we are both our own versions of cringe. But when we were approached by him, we greet him.
_"Hello, need a flier for our store's sale?"_ Cat Ears states this in her best monotone and emotionless voice. I almost died from how effortlessly she pulled off the character. Planet human then comes out with this stunning response to her question.
*"O-Only if the sale-sale on you?"*
"Actually, it's a sale on all animes, mangas, and figurines for comedy series with a darker theme to them!" Please take note that I said this as nicely as I can, but this man gave me the nastiest glare. He looked at me like I just slaughtered his dog and fucked the corpse in front of him.
*"I wasn't talking to you, fag."*
"I'm sorry, did you just call me a fag?"
*"Yeah, you are a big fucking faaaaggit. Only faggits wear dresses and shitty makeup."*
_"Excuse me?" _This is the most angry I've ever heard Cat Ears has ever used for a tone. She is a tiny Asian woman and Planet Human is about 5'9", skinny as a twig, a beard that could be mistaken for a rat's nest, long dreadlocks, African American, and sporting the hentai face shirt. I dunno why Cat Ears dubbed this guy planet human but she isn't one to question since I am less creative than her. Although the awkward thing was that this guy came up to us when Cat Ears and I was eating lunch so we couldn't really leave. But I stayed quiet and kinda melted into my seat as Cat Ears went into a full blown rant onto why this guy needs to back the fuck down. At some point she started breaking into broken English mixed with Korean. I only heard from the English portions being "Fuck, fucking, shit, shittycunt, jackass, suck my dick, eat ass" all in heavily accented English.
That was until Steam appeared with BF. Steam pretty much defused the situation with BF. BF simply picked up Cat Ears while Steam pulled Planet Human aside to talk to him and get the story from him. I never seen a nice guy look so embarrassed and flustered as a woman dressed in a suit with dog ears and a dog tail on listened to his words. I on the other hand was a visual representation of that dog in a house that's on fire comic.

At least that ended all the weird interactions today since BF and me got home before SLIW did. Although rn his house is blasting weird noises that makes me wanna leave my room to go strangle him. It's only 1:22 am... FML.
Apologies if this seems weirdly worded because I'm still a bit high off of cold medicine and I'm only being powered by a small 12 oz can of coke.


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2018)

Just changing @Dynastia's  name to @Fagnastia isn't anywhere near bad enough for this fucking monster.

How about @DieYouFuckingMonsterFaggotNastia?


----------



## HG 400 (May 18, 2018)

@Null please change my name to fagnastia.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (May 18, 2018)

Just because a guy wears clown makeup when he rapes you doesn't mean you're getting raped any less.


----------



## HG 400 (May 18, 2018)

lmfao I love this place.


----------



## The Fool (May 18, 2018)

thank god now that evil dynastia/fagnasty can never dox anyone ever again


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 18, 2018)

@Fagnasty https://vocaroo.com/i/s1RPr5Ye0diH


----------



## AnOminous (May 18, 2018)

@Fagnasty was a pretty good band.  At least I liked Wig Out at Denko's.


----------



## HG 400 (May 18, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> @Fagnasty https://vocaroo.com/i/s1RPr5Ye0diH



lmfao keep going


----------



## The Fool (May 18, 2018)

Somehow this doesn't seem fair. Shouldn't @FukedUrMom666's name be changed too? What if it got changed to DynastiaFuckedMyMom? Sorry it just doesn't seem fair that only dynastia got a name change sorry my mom told me everyone should be fair and share


----------



## Bad Times (May 18, 2018)

Hello Fagnasty, I like your new name! I respect your strength of character to be able to hold such a derogitory name while still remaining a much respected member of the community. Please continue to be such a benefit to our people

Much love, Fagy Times. 

PS. @FukedUrMom666 stop cyberbullying Fagnasty you cunt.


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2018)

Anyone who bullies @Fagnasty just because he is out and proud should be convicted of cyberbowling and thrown in prison forever.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 19, 2018)

Change it to @Melchett to really get to him.


----------



## Caddchef (May 19, 2018)

I heard he harasses women by sending them dick pics on an industrial scale, AN INDURSTRIAL SCALE!!!


----------



## AnOminous (May 19, 2018)

Caddchef said:


> I heard he harasses women by sending them dick pics on an industrial scale, AN INDURSTRIAL SCALE!!!



It's a horrifying, barely concealed secret.  The rest of us work overtime to conceal it to protect our militarized heat-seeking moisture missile.  Also nobody has any permission to quote this admission on any other forum.  I've put pixels in it so if you screen cap it and post it elsewhere, I'll be able to dox you, too.


----------



## Rio (May 20, 2018)

Change Dyn's name back please. I can no longer take him seriously with a name as comical as one that implies that he's homosexual and not heterosexual.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 20, 2018)

_Ooh, I'm nasty!_


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2018)

Rio said:


> Change Dyn's name back please. I can no longer take him seriously with a name as comical as one that implies that he's homosexual and not heterosexual.



Now that he's a fag I'm afraid he's going to rape my butthole.

I mean more than usual.


----------



## TaterBot (May 20, 2018)

Changing names will just allow him to be even more undercover and covert, as we have short attention spans and will forget in 5 minutes who it really is.  

Besides he's already way ahead of us because he's really a girl! in New Zealand.  Null was forced to change the forum's name to KiwiFarms when she went to his house and beat him with a puncheon in his bathroom. Or something like that...


----------



## Un Platano (May 20, 2018)

Has changing his name cleansed him of his sins? Now that he's not Dynastia there's no one to be held responsible for all the children Dynastia has raped.


----------



## AnOminous (May 21, 2018)

Un Platano said:


> Has changing his name cleansed him of his sins? Now that he's not Dynastia there's no one to be held responsible for all the children Dynastia has raped.



Quit deadnaming xir, shitlord.


----------



## HG 400 (May 22, 2018)

TaterBot said:


> Changing names will just allow him to be even more undercover and covert, as we have short attention spans and will forget in 5 minutes who it really is.



lol p much


----------



## XYZpdq (May 22, 2018)

oh shit it only made him more powerful


----------



## The Fool (May 22, 2018)

XYZpdq said:


> oh shit it only made him more powerful



@FukedUrMom666 stopped logging in because Fagnasty killed him. The creation has killed it's creator.


----------



## Haramburger (May 23, 2018)

Anyone posting in this thread, fair warning:_ ALL your fucking grandmas are getting doxxed._


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 24, 2018)

The Fool said:


> @FukedUrMom666 stopped logging in because Fagnasty killed him. The creation has killed it's creator.


Sorry I don't get on the internet every single day like you do, my bad. This _life_ thing I have takes up a lot of my time but I guess you wouldn't know that.


----------



## Begemot (May 24, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Sorry I don't get on the internet every single day like you do, my bad. This _life_ thing I have takes up a lot of my time but I guess you wouldn't know that.


Why are you so angry about the guy, though? I disagree with his stance on mustard on meat pies but I've never seen the guy as anything but a playful scamp.


----------



## The Fool (May 24, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Sorry I don't get on the internet every single day like you do, my bad. This _life_ thing I have takes up a lot of my time but I guess you wouldn't know that.



Please stop smoking friend it's bad for your health I care about you


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

chekovia said:


> Why are you so angry about the guy, though? I disagree with his stance on mustard on meat pies but I've never seen the guy as anything but a playful scamp.


My anger started when he tricked me into prank calling @Null, the site's owner. But the more time I spent on this site the more I realized that he kept the users of this site downtrodden and terrified. I realized that he had to be stopped, had to be destroyed, and I was the only one up to the task. I started building my spirit bomb by attacking his little bitch sycophants then moved on to him. First I got him banned which left him weakened and then I got his name changed to Fagnastia and now no one can take him seriously. I defeated him but realized there were two smaller and weaker people I have to destroy to free you all. Two fag mods name @wagglyplacebo and @yawning sneasel. These guys are bitchniggers and must be destroyed. Like with Fagnastia I tried to reason with them but they insisted on attacking me for no reason.

All I ask is that you all lend me your energy. I am your Goku and I'll suck these dicks and save the site.



The Fool said:


> Please stop smoking friend it's bad for your health I care about you


I do DDP yoga so I'm in good health, thank you for your concern though m


----------



## Begemot (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> My anger started when he tricked me into prank calling @Null, the site's owner. But the more time I spent on this site the more I realized that he kept the users of this site downtrodden and terrified. I realized that he had to be stopped, had to be destroyed, and I was the only one up to the task. I started building my spirit bomb by attacking his little bitch sycophants then moved on to him. First I got him banned which left him weakened and then I got his name changed to Fagnastia and now no one can take him seriously. I defeated him but realized there were two smaller and weaker people I have to destroy to free you all. Two fag mods name @wagglyplacebo and @yawning sneasel. These guys are bitchniggers and must be destroyed. Like with Fagnastia I tried to reason with them but they insisted on attacking me for no reason.
> 
> All I ask is that you all lend me your energy. I am your Goku and I'll suck these dicks and save the site.
> 
> I do DDP yoga so I'm in good health, thank you for your concern though m


Your...uh..'exuberance'makes you kind of sound like a troll, slightly, how can we be sure this isn't a ruse cruise?


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

chekovia said:


> Your...uh..'exuberance'makes you kind of sound like a troll, slightly, how can we be sure this isn't a ruse cruise?


What?


----------



## Cthulu (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> What?


You're serious? Fuck I thought you were fucking around jfc


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> I am your Goku and  I'll suck these dicks and save the site.


I love sucking dicks.


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> You're serious? Fuck I thought you were fucking around jfc


What are you talking about, I've been on this crusade to free the site for months.


----------



## The Fool (May 25, 2018)

I agree that something has to be done about @wagglyplacebo on account of her being a women and thus inherently wrong.


----------



## Haramburger (May 25, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> lmfao keep going


Might as well bundle them up all in one easy-to-listen collection!

@FukedUrMom666 's Vocaroo© Compilation:
• Dynastia is DONE! 1 minute, 24 seconds. May 18, 2018
• Autism420 is a sad pedo  1 minute, 47 seconds. May 18, 2018
• I'm not a racist 1 minute, 48 seconds. March 21, 2018
• Dynastia's REAL name 3 minutes, 1 second. March 21, 2018
• Dynastia has lost 3 minutes, 20 seconds. March 21, 2018
• DICKPICSRUS on blast  2 minutes, 21 seconds. Jan 10th, 2018
• Call-out to the whole Farms  3 minutes, 36 seconds. Jan 10th, 2018
• Hood Lolcow really fucked with me 1 minute, 27 seconds. Jan 10th, 2018
Conversations SIDE B
• Defending Goku against multiple users 4 minutes, 16 seconds. Aug 8th, 2018
• Rio and Doc Cassidy FUCK YOU 1 minute, 56 seconds, Aug 8th, 2018
• Debunking Deadpool 42 seconds, Aug 8th, 2018
• I love/hate Batman vs. Tony Danza 1 minute, 10 seconds, Aug 8th, 2018

telephone voice mail:


Null said:


> (614) 721-5998
> "Hey, m***********, this is goddamned. f****** dynasty gave you the number said that this is it and your hood, okay alright your hood low-cal so you better f****** answer the phone and tell me where you're at. So I can keep your f****** ass to talking s*** about me on Goddamn website. This so I know I got to make sure this is actually you because does he said he gave me f****** 5/5 said I'd give you $50, but I think we still full of s*** and to be completely honest you're probably not even f****** hood walk out, but I bet you are so if you are good low-cal, then call me back. You can use this s*** and tell me where the f*** you're at so I can lock you up, but until that happens. I'm not giving Dynasty is 15 f****** dollars, but it but it but if you're at, but if you are hood, low-cal, I will give dynasty is f****** $15. Okay, so f****** call me back you piece of s***, but not for a few hours. I'm actually going to bed right now and I got to be at work like a half hour and then. You f****** call me back. If it if this is good workout. This is not hood well Calvin you can ignore this. and then diocese of f****** wire like a new like I said she is but Alright. Bye. If you're good workout f****** call me back at after 5 p.m.. Well. Yeah, alright. Call me at some point you m***********. If you're well, if you could work out for not now, let me know about alright. Bye."



credit to @Alan Pardew for the march links, @Null for the voice mail



FukedUrMom666 said:


> What are you talking about, I've been on this crusade to free the site for months.


You should've been on a crusade to pay that $15 for doxx you cheapskate.


----------



## HG 400 (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> But the more time I spent on this site the more I realized that he kept the users of this site downtrodden and terrified



If you want to know what kiwi farms looks like, just imagine a yellow happy face stomping on a blue sad face.

Forever.


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> If you want to know what kiwi farms looks like, just imagine a yellow happy face stomping on a blue sad face.
> 
> Forever.


I'm mowing right now but I'll respond to you in an hour or two.


----------



## HG 400 (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> I'm mowing right now but I'll respond to you in an hour or two.



That's a lot of mowing, are you a professional landscaper?


----------



## The Fool (May 25, 2018)

Maybe he just really really likes mowing his lawn, like Hank Hill.


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

Fagnasty said:


> That's a lot of mowing, are you a professional landscaper?


I just have a lot of land that needs mowed, I recently bought a house l. I work in fracking.

*built


----------



## AnOminous (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Sorry I don't get on the internet every single day like you do, my bad. This _life_ thing I have takes up a lot of my time but I guess you wouldn't know that.



Raping roadkill doesn't count as a life you fag.


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Raping roadkill doesn't count as a life you fag.


What point are you trying make? I know that's supposed to be an insult but it isn't a very good one.


----------



## The Fool (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> What point are you trying make? I know that's supposed to be an insult but it isn't a very good one.



How can we write good insults?


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

The Fool said:


> How can we write good insults?


Against me or against @wagglyplacebo and @yawning sneasel? Or do you mean Fagnastia, he's pretty much been beaten m


----------



## GS 281 (May 25, 2018)

be funny.


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Against me or against @wagglyplacebo and @yawning sneasel? Or do you mean Fagnastia, he's pretty much been beaten m



Why not both?


----------



## The Fool (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> Against me or against @wagglyplacebo and @yawning sneasel? Or do you mean Fagnastia, he's pretty much been beaten m



We just want to hear well-written insults. Can you show us the art?


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

The Fool said:


> We just want to hear well-written insults. Can you show us the art?


Mostly because they're not worth it. All they can actually is pointless stuff, no one could honestly defend Jews like wagglyplacebo or Yawning snesel.


----------



## FukedUrMom666 (May 25, 2018)

I fell down and hit my head it hurt a lot


----------



## Begemot (May 25, 2018)

FukedUrMom666 said:


> I just have a lot of land that needs mowed, I recently bought a house l. I work in fracking.


You sound a lot younger though, like you're 16. I still don't think you're on the level, here, no offense.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 9, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> Might as well bundle them up all in one easy-to-listen collection!
> 
> @FukedUrMom666 's Vocaroo© Compilation:
> • Dynastia is DONE! 1 minute, 24 seconds. May 18, 2018
> ...


 Updated with 4 new tracks thanks to this great discussion:


----------



## Done (Aug 9, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> Updated with 4 new tracks thanks to this great discussion:
> View attachment 515028


Make sure to archive them, vocaroo links expire AFAIK.


----------



## Haramburger (Aug 9, 2018)

neural said:


> Make sure to archive them, vocaroo links expire AFAIK.


They're all still current, but good idea. 

Try opening all 13 in separate tabs and make them all play at once, it's quite the treat.


----------

